# recommend me a horror film



## landpirate (Nov 27, 2013)

I have some time on my hands and fast internet. Can somebody please recommend me a horror film that is actually scary. I want to have nightmares afterwards, I want to worry that I can't unsee the things I've watched, I want to be checking over my shoulder everywhere I go. 

Nothing offends me. 

Thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## Desert (Nov 27, 2013)

If you don't mind watching a spanish movie and having to read subtitles, I'd recommend the movie "El Orfanato" (or "The Orphanage"). I'd recommend watching it late at night with all the lights turned off


----------



## landpirate (Nov 27, 2013)

I can do subtitles. Thanks Desert, I'll check it out.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm glad to see someone asked the question and I'm really interested to see what people suggest, because much like you (@landpirate) I've kinda sorta lost faith in the genre of horror films. They're just not scary, are always predictable, have the same plot elements, and same character development. 

Maybe I'm just old and jaded and desensitized from seeing almost everything under the sun, but I've not been actually scared by a movie in... well more years than I care to count. The new evil dead was alright but it was ultra predictable and more gory than anything, and definitely won't give most people with any reasonable amount of fortitude nightmares. 

Aside from that, everything that comes to mind is pretty much the same horror flick: 

Scream
Texas Chainsaw
Nightmare on elm st
The hills have eyes
Hostel
Saw
Friday the 13th
Halloween
etc...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 27, 2013)

hmm... i'm a big horror movie buff, so my standards are kinda high. this is probably an obvious one, but I'd say 'paranormal activity' (the first one) is great. gave me the willies. the other ones are not too bad either.

my favorite horror movies that i've been showing people lately is VHS and VHS 2. They both came out semi-recently, and are pretty fucking mind blowing. it's basically a group of assholes that rob a house looking for a video tape, and find a room full of VHS cassettes that they end up watching a few of. so it's like an anthology of weird stories, and not all of them are great, but the ones that ARE good are like, "what the fuck did i just watch?" like, serious mind fuckery.

on a side note, it's really hard for me to get 'scared' or freaked out, especially when it comes to movies and books. that said, there's a comic book series out now called "the crossed". it's like a zombie comic book that breaks all the rules and is probably some of the most demented shit i've ever read. really disturbing cover art, and totally freaks me out thinking about it, only series that kinda fucked with my sleep a little. the walking dead can't hold a candle to this shit.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 27, 2013)

me myself im in love with the classics like nosferatu, phantom of the opera, metropolis, the head that wouldnt die, theres a few others its been awhile. newer i liked the last exorcism not that scary tho. one that really freaked me out when i was younger was called ed gein its about the guy they based leather face off of.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 27, 2013)

Nosferatu was great, definitely a different kind of horror. Therewas an Asian flick called Kumo that I really enjoyed. It was about paranoia and kidney theft and kinds of twisted mental games. Suspended animation was pretty good though I saw it when I was pretty young. Not sure if it aged well


----------



## Desert (Nov 27, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> my favorite horror movies that i've been showing people lately is VHS and VHS 2. They both came out semi-recently, and are pretty fucking mind blowing. it's basically a group of assholes that rob a house looking for a video tape, and find a room full of VHS cassettes that they end up watching a few of. so it's like an anthology of weird stories, and not all of them are great, but the ones that ARE good are like, "what the fuck did i just watch?" like, serious mind fuckery.



So yea, I just watched VHS. You were right when you said there was some serious mind fucking going on. 

I now will also recommend to watch VHS, landpirate. It'll give you some good heeby jeebies. I'm about to watch the second one now.


----------



## ATLslim (Nov 28, 2013)

ORIGINAL "EXORCIST"


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah the one with the title "version you've never seen before" (basically a directors cut) is the best version of the exorcist.


----------



## landpirate (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I had my evening properly scuppered yesetrday by my ex turning up. he is a massive wimp and so we ended up watch "life of Pi". yes I did say "Life of Pi". 

It's ok though because he has left me all by myself tonight and I am gonna try and scare myself shitless!



boyofmetal said:


> I'm glad to see someone asked the question and I'm really interested to see what people suggest, because much like you (@landpirate) I've kinda sorta lost faith in the genre of horror films. They're just not scary, are always predictable, have the same plot elements, and same character development.
> 
> Maybe I'm just old and jaded and desensitized from seeing almost everything under the sun, but I've not been actually scared by a movie in... well more years than I care to count. The new evil dead was alright but it was ultra predictable and more gory than anything, and definitely won't give most people with any reasonable amount of fortitude nightmares.
> 
> ...



Boyofmetal, I think you just summed up all my feelings about the genre. I don't want to lose faith that there is something out there that will ruin me but for now the hunt is still on. Perhaps we are just too badass for our own good?!? 

That list you've given are all stella horror films, I particularly love the Saw collection. 




Matt Derrick said:


> hmm... i'm a big horror movie buff, so my standards are kinda high. this is probably an obvious one, but I'd say 'paranormal activity' (the first one) is great. gave me the willies. the other ones are not too bad either.
> 
> my favorite horror movies that i've been showing people lately is VHS and VHS 2. They both came out semi-recently, and are pretty fucking mind blowing. it's basically a group of assholes that rob a house looking for a video tape, and find a room full of VHS cassettes that they end up watching a few of. so it's like an anthology of weird stories, and not all of them are great, but the ones that ARE good are like, "what the fuck did i just watch?" like, serious mind fuckery.
> 
> on a side note, it's really hard for me to get 'scared' or freaked out, especially when it comes to movies and books. that said, there's a comic book series out now called "the crossed". it's like a zombie comic book that breaks all the rules and is probably some of the most demented shit i've ever read. really disturbing cover art, and totally freaks me out thinking about it, only series that kinda fucked with my sleep a little. the walking dead can't hold a candle to this shit.



I am definitely giving VHS a go tonight. Since you suggested it yesterday I read some reviews online and it looks very interesting. I'll let you know how I get on.

I watched the first "Paranormal Activity" very recently and I honestly found it really boring. I don't know whether it just didn't tap into the sort of things I find frightening. 

Something I did find genuinely quite chilling is the second series of American Horror Story. It features my two fear trigger points which are mental asylums and Nazi's. It didn't quite give me sleepless nights but I definitely thought after about what i'd seen over the next few days. I found the first series a bit slow and I'm yet to check out the third. Has anyone here seen any of it?

I'll have a think and see if I can recomend any films to you guys.


----------



## landpirate (Nov 28, 2013)

oh yeah "Dead Snow" is pretty wonderful. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1278340/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## ATLslim (Nov 28, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah the one with the title "version you've never seen before" (basically a directors cut) is the best version of the exorcist.


exactly


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 29, 2013)

The third American horror story has been pretty awesome so far.. I haven't seen thefirst two seasons so I don't have much to compare it to. I wouldn't go so far as to say it s scary though. Just a good story


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 30, 2013)

does The Human Centipede count? lol maybe more disgusting than scary


----------



## landpirate (Dec 2, 2013)

I've not watched the human centipede yet, but I really want to know what all the fuss is about. Everyone I know whos seen it gives me this look that I can't really explain. Perhaps this is what i am talking about when I say you can't 'unsee' some things!

perhaps it'll be tonights main feature, with a American Horror Story chaser.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 3, 2013)

sinister. its fairly new but me and my partner watched it online without a problem. it was probably one of the scariest movies ive ever seen. 

IT. that movie still creeps me out so bad.

altered states. i dont know if i would technically call it a horror movie, but its pretty fucky.

Martyrs. seriously fucked up movie with a awesome ending that you wont see coming.


----------



## wandercrusty (Dec 3, 2013)

Martyrs , Frontier(s). Both are foreign but very disturbing  ABC's of Death is pretty cool too, and on netflix.


----------



## enocifer (Dec 4, 2013)

I liked The Ring, Gothika, and Silent Hill a lot. And it's not a horror movie, but A Beautiful Mind scared the shit out of me, because it made me question my perceptions and my sense of reality.


----------



## Ash Ludd (Dec 4, 2013)

my favorites are REC1 and REC2. They're Spanish so you gotta read subtitles. There are American versions called Quarantine but not as good. Defo go for the Spanish ones instead. Basically about a zombie outbreak confined to an apartment building.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 5, 2013)

I just got rec 3, haven't seen it yet but I liked rec 1 & 2.


----------



## cory (Dec 5, 2013)

I always liked 28 days later. \\ Walking through a deserted London in hospital scrubs with a plastic bag shouting "helloo?" great flick. great soundtrack


----------



## landpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

cory said:


> I always liked 28 days later. \\ Walking through a deserted London in hospital scrubs with a plastic bag shouting "helloo?" great flick. great soundtrack



The problem is Cory, I've done that for real...(thankfully without the diseased undead in pursuit!)


----------



## Synth (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm suprised it hasn't been mentioned yet but the new Evil Dead is pretty awesome. It's overtly gorey and not as tongue in cheek as the original.


----------



## Ash Ludd (Dec 7, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> I just got rec 3, haven't seen it yet but I liked rec 1 & 2.



REC3 is kinda alright but nowhere near as good as 1 and 2. They give up on the found footage style like 20mins in which seemed kinda lazy to me...


----------



## cory (Dec 20, 2013)

My favorite has always been "28 days later". Walking dead is recent and is thrilling on the website netflix. Most definitely. The Walking Dead. That is my sumbission. gbye

PS
I hate zombies.


----------



## cory (Dec 20, 2013)

cory said:


> My favorite has always been "28 days later". Walking dead is recent and is thrilling on the website netflix. Most definitely. The Walking Dead. That is my sumbission. gbye
> 
> PS
> I hate zombies.


PSS
Ive been here befire. I got drunk several nights in a row and forgot. Excuse me, I have to go. Thank you, and sorry, and you're welcome.


----------



## sporehead (Dec 20, 2013)

Not really horror but certainly fucked me up for a little bit:

-Funny games (american remake so you don't have to read). 
-Secuestrados, aka Kidnapped is also pretty fucked. It's in Spanish.

Anything Guillermo del Toro is also good. Not always scary but certainly well done.

I once watched Apollo 18 on MXE. It's a strange movie, even stranger on drugs.


----------

